# Bellyboat - Ruten



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Martin Hanusch bringt Bellyboatruten richtig in Griff – wieder mal beste Basteltipps und klasse Anleitung von Martin 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=april2003_bbruten


----------

